# Sunfire xt speakers



## devicente (Jun 28, 2007)

Any body ever use these?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have often wondered about these myself. Carver has been dibbling in the ribbon speakers for sometime now. I do not think I have ever known anyone who actually owns them though.


----------

